# Do hobbits and dwarves generally eat fish with the skin still on?



## Pseudoscience-is-Immoral (Mar 7, 2022)

?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes, according to PJ, but the films aren't always reliable. 

No doubt that Gollum eats fish with the skin and he's a hobbit.


----------

